# Acid King (for those lucky bay area kids!)



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2009)

Rare San Francisco Appearance


Saturday June 13th @ Benders, SF, CA
Acid King, Black Cobra live featuring work by Artist Alan Forbes











Euro Tour 2009 W/ Suma












29.07. Hamburg - Hafenklang 
30.07. Berlin - Wild At Heart 
31.07. Dresden, - Groove Station
01.08. Reims, France - Maison de Quartier le Flambeau
02.08. Geneva - Usine
03.08. Sierre - Hacienda Sonic
04.08. Milano,Circolo A.R.C.I.
05.08. Graz, Postgarage
06.08. Wien, Arena
07.08. Innsbruck, PMK 
08.08. Villach, Sauzipf Festival


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 25, 2009)

Black Cobra the band? If so, they're hella good.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 26, 2009)

black cobras way sick. I'm glad to hear this


----------

